# electromagnetic spectrum understanding photography



## farmer (Sep 20, 2016)

For those who are using fluorescent lighting, you might find this interesting .


White light is dispersed by a prism into the colors of the visible spectrum.
The visible spectrum is the portion of the electromagnetic spectrum that is visible to the human eye. Electromagnetic radiation in this range of wavelengths is called visible light or simply light. A typical human eye will respond to wavelengths from about 390 to 700*nm.[1] In terms of frequency, this corresponds to a band in the vicinity of 430–770 THz.
The spectrum does not, however, contain all the colors that the human eyes and brain can distinguish. Unsaturated colors such as pink, or purple variations such as magenta, are absent, for example, because they can be made only by a mix of multiple wavelengths. Colors containing only one wavelength are also called pure colors or spectral colors.
Visible wavelengths pass through the "optical window", the region of the electromagnetic spectrum that allows wavelengths to pass largely unattenuated through the Earth's atmosphere. An example of this phenomenon is that clean air scatters blue light more than red wavelengths, and so the midday sky appears blue. The optical window is also referred to as the "visible window" because it overlaps the human visible response spectrum. The near infrared (NIR) window lies just out of the human vision, as well as the Medium Wavelength IR (MWIR) window, and the Long Wavelength or Far Infrared (LWIR or FIR) window, although other animals may experience them.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_spectrum


----------



## mark james (Sep 20, 2016)

For a "non-photographer", with a light tent and 4 aluminum dome fixtures, what reasonably priced bulbs would you recommend?


----------



## farmer (Sep 20, 2016)

*Lighting*



mark james said:


> For a "non-photographer", with a light tent and 4 aluminum dome fixtures, what reasonably priced bulbs would you recommend?



Mark 
One warm LED lamp with a diffuser Tissue in front of it.
The reason I say one lamp is because you will only have one source of light and one line of reflection or  glare on the pen .
If you worry about a shadow hang the pen  with no back drop .
shoot low f stops photograph at night and let darkness be the back drop 

Or light painting with a Led flash light if you want a artistic setting .

I have professional strobes , and they are very user friendly .
Very expensive 

I have seen some good photos taken of pens using all different kinds of lighting in here.

I think there are many ways to get professional looking photos, some ways are easier then other and some cost allot more then others .

My strobes work on everything .....   I photograph allot of different sized products.

With a pen I think a speedlight  off shoe would be the best and can be used with allot off other things we photograph.


----------



## Herb G (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's a little tidbit you might find interesting about the EM spectrum.
If the entire EM spectrum was spread out between Boston & L.A. Cal.
the part of it that humans can actually see would be the size of a dime around Pittsburgh, Pa.


----------



## farmer (Sep 23, 2016)

*You are correct*



Herb G said:


> Here's a little tidbit you might find interesting about the EM spectrum.
> If the entire EM spectrum was spread out between Boston & L.A. Cal.
> the part of it that humans can actually see would be the size of a dime around Pittsburgh, Pa.





I don't really know why you said this ???
We don't take pictures with our eyes ..... 
And a camera capture the color spectrum when our eyes will not .


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 23, 2016)

Compact flourescent...6500K. From this non- photographer EM spectrum challenged (actually EM S ignorant) penmaker who takes nice pictures. I use 3: both sides and top. Just Saying.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



mark james said:


> For a "non-photographer", with a light tent and 4 aluminum dome fixtures, what reasonably priced bulbs would you recommend?


----------



## Herb G (Sep 23, 2016)

farmer said:


> Herb G said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a little tidbit you might find interesting about the EM spectrum.
> ...



It's called trivia.


----------

